# Newbie from Michigan



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

Welcome from a fellow west sider, and good luck out in the woods!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## medic7816 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm from Holland too, wandered into Long Range Archery and wandered out with an expensive new hobby


----------



## Turokman123 (Jan 2, 2011)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

medic7816 said:


> I'm from Holland too, wandered into Long Range Archery and wandered out with an expensive new hobby


I live within 2 miles of there. If you are interested in meeting some local shooters, we shoot a traveling 3d league during the summer. More than welcome to join us. Just PM me if interested and I will get you some info. Shoot on Wed. nights!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

medic7816.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## 3Dassassin (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome to AT.im also from MI near the flint area


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey welcome to AT and this great sport


----------



## Michigan Bob (Oct 26, 2002)

medic7816 said:


> I'm from Holland too, wandered into Long Range Archery and wandered out with an expensive new hobby


Welcome from another West Michigander. Man you guys stole one of our best archery stores. Long Range Archery used to be just south of here in Twin Lake.

Hope you enjoy the sport and good luck in the woods this fall.


----------

